# $40.00 Harbor Frieght Fish Finder - Any experience



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't you just love Harbor Frieght Tools!

A fish finder that goes on sale for $40. For the constant cheap-skate and occasional ice angler it may be something to consider. Anyone have any experience with it?

http://www.harborfreight.com/portable-f ... 94511.html

[attachment=0:2i58ils2]HF fishfinder.jpg[/attachment:2i58ils2]


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure that you get what you pay for but it may work as well as some of the more expensive Fishing Buddy Finders.


----------

